# normativy



## rolmich

Lately, I hear quite often "a normative family" "normative policemen" this last quote describing the policemen who led their personal vendetta against a well known criminal in Netanya by placing explosives in his flat<
Generally speaking, it is used to describe the norm, or the expected human behaviour from somebody<
Is this proper hebrew ?
Can you think of any hebrew equivalent ?
Thanks in advance
RK


----------



## scriptum

rolmich said:


> Is this proper hebrew ?
> Can you think of any hebrew equivalent ?


Expressions like משפחה נורמטיבית are widespread now, and I am afraid we have no choice but to accept them.
For my part, I confess to a strong dislike of the word "נורמטיבי", but I cannot say it is incorrect.
Instead of משפחה נורמטיבית I would suggest:
משפחה רגילה
משפחה טיפוסית
משפחה כמו כל המשפחות
משפחה מן השורה
משפחה נורמלית


----------



## rolmich

Thank you scriptum, I agree with you that we cannot stop hebrew from borrowing from other languages.
Nevertheless, what get on my nerves in this case, is that none of your 5 suggestions is ever heard on radio or TV ; this "herd syndrome" limiting us in the choice of words  impoverishes the variety of the language<


----------



## Maayan

Hi Rolmich,
I think that the term משפחה נורמטיבית came to replace the former בני טובים (or: ילדים מבית טוב). You can say it's euphemism, because בני טובים was used too often in context of crime and the media needed a different term to replace it. 
I guess in a few years משפחה נורמטיבית would be replaced by another term, perhaps by one of Scriptum's suggestions


----------



## hadronic

How would words like  נירמולי or מנרמל sound, to render "normative" ?


----------



## scriptum

hadronic said:


> How would words like נירמולי or מנרמל sound, to render "normative" ?


In one word: horrid...


----------



## hadronic

And what's so "horrid" about them ?


----------



## scriptum

hadronic said:


> And what's so "horrid" about them ?


Sorry, I wasn't serious. 
מנרמל literally means "normalizing".
נרמולי literally means "normalizational".


----------



## rolmich

Thank you all of you for your interesting comments.
RK


----------

